# My fahaka pic



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

This is my mean fahaka called Malibu. He's not very active in the pic as he's just eaten loads of prawns


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fahaka, man


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

beauty :nod: , how big is that mofo


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

he is 10-11 inches i will get some better pics tonight now he is settled in his new tank he ate 10 prawns last night and was still hungry







he would also bite your finger if u let him







i do recommend fahaka,s sometimes he hits the substrate like a plane and ends up buried in the gravel that is crazy.I will get pics of my c micropeltes tonight aswell as he has grown a bit more


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice









I want one bad, just dont have the room for it


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice fahaka. Hope my turns out that nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah....that is one good looking and fat fahaka









I hope to see some more pics of this beauty in the future.......


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

beautiful

fahakas are kick ass!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that thing is so badass, more pics STAT


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah dude, I wanna see more of that thing.


----------

